# Anyone use GVT( German volume training)



## Blood tech (Jun 18, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone used this and got good gains from it or just use it to switch things up?


----------



## theanvil@live.ca (Jun 20, 2011)

Never used it myself but it cant hurt to change things up and get the muscle confusion goin!


----------



## Rahl (Jun 20, 2011)

I've done it a couple of times with good results. It's really nice for a change up too.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 20, 2011)

Blood tech said:


> Was wondering if anyone used this and got good gains from it or just use it to switch things up?



I actually ran GVT for maintenance last September and saw great results! Size gains weren't up to par compared to my beloved 5x5 though. There was some size, but the gains were much leaner; Muscles felt more dense and the vascularity was good as well. The biggest thing I noticed was leaning out while my measurements stayed the same (increased due to lower BF) and the strength gained was outstanding. I was also off cycle, so no gear was involved.

It was really hard for me to keep my gym time under an hour however; Especially coming from a 5x5 routine. I also found that I felt more lethargic and catabolic at the end of every training session, so keep the vitamin C handy and plenty. Because you'll be doing more reps of each exercise you'll need to leave the ego at home and lift lighter weight at first. Also keeping STRICT form will help you tremendously with this routine. 

Give it a shot man and see how your body responds!


----------



## sosc (Jun 25, 2011)

How many reps, sets, and rest per exercise are needed for it to be
considered German Volume Training?

I believe the system entails a large number of sets (around 10)
with a very low rest period between sets (approx. 60 seconds).
Is this accurate according to your understanding?

I find that training regimens that follow this style of many sets
with short rest periods to be very effective. I feel a great pump
and increases in strength come in readily in this system. 
Check out this article on the importance of having a pump.
To be honest, it doesn't feel like a had a workout unless I get
a pump.

I'm not certain of an optimal threshold or tipping point 
(reps x sets by rest), but I believe that many people are aware that a
larger number of reps (8-12) promote hypertrophy of muscle,
as opposed to strength. Here is another article talking about 
the number of reps.

There doesn't seem to be much documentation I can find
that talk about the optimal number of sets. But I do not doubt that
GVT is effective. In my experience the pump is harder to achieve
with lower number of sets such as in HIT, and such.

I usually do not count the sets that I do, but reach the point where
"it fucking hurts a lot and I can't do anymore" then do 1 - 2 more sets. 
Usually this totals 3 - 7 sets. I do not count the my first three warm-up
sets, and maybe I'm doing GVT as opposed to a close derivative.
In either case, I really like this system and I'm getting excellent results.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 25, 2011)

sosc said:


> How many reps, sets, and rest per exercise are needed for it to be
> considered German Volume Training?
> 
> I believe the system entails a large number of sets (around 10)
> ...



Yes this is correct. Basically 10 sets of 10 (100 reps of each excercise) with 90 seconds of rest in between sets for the first week or so, then moving to 60 seconds of rest once you get used to the routine. Now if you follow the routine longer than four weeks you will see that the GVT doctrine calls for 10x8, 10x13, and even 10x15 with some exercises. I believe this to be a way to avoid homeostasis or rather "your body getting used to the training"...A plateau avoidance measure if you will. 

The thing I like about this program is the intensity. It's an ass-kicker.




sosc said:


> I find that training regimens that follow this style of many sets
> with short rest periods to be very effective. I feel a great pump
> and increases in strength come in readily in this system.
> Check out this article on the importance of having a pump.
> ...



Yes I agree. But if you think about it, more sets = more reps. This is why you get the best of both worlds with GVT. You actually do 100 reps of each exercise. The key to any routine imho is periodization, or simply "changing it up". As long as you don't stick to a 10x10 for 8 weeks mentality you will be fine.


----------



## Blood tech (Jun 25, 2011)

I've gotten bored with it very quick ..... Was doing Dorian Yates "blood and guts " like that 10 times better.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 27, 2011)

I never looked at German Volume Training before, but your post led me to read up on it. It looked interesting from a stamina point of view, and since my leg workouts aren't moving along as quickly as I wanted (because I seem to lose strength quickly), I decided to switch my leg days to a GVT style workout to see if it works for me.

So far just two workouts, both squat sessions plus some cable kickbacks or leg extensions afterwards. So far my only insights are:
-I seem to get a 'second wind' around the 6th set.
-my lower back gets really, really tight... which might just be a form issue for me, as I can't get the bar lower on my back, I have to keep it on my shoulders.
-HEAT! Holy barbecue Batman, the amount of heat you generate when squatting 10 sets of 10 reps with only a 60 second break between sets (which I increased to 90 seconds in the later sets) is insane. When I'm finished I'm drenched and dripping sweat. My legs were hot to the touch. If you can, pick a squat rack under an A/C vent or near a fan, as the heat buildup wasn't something I considered, and you really don't have time to cool down between sets.
-got some nice soreness. Not DOMS, or at least not the crippling variety, but the muscles really felt like I had worked them.
-20 to 30 minutes is a long time to take up a squat rack, and with only 60 seconds between sets, if someone works in with you, they have to be quick.
-no knee twinges. The lighter weight is much easier on this old man's joints, and it's much easier to keep good form (although I think I'm leaning forward too much, we'll see next time).

I completed the first 10x10, so I added 5 kilos this time, and completed all 100 again, so another 5 kilos will be added for Friday or Saturday. I felt a little stronger this week, but that's probably because I just came back from a 4-day long weekend of relaxing up north.  I'll try to remember to post back again in this thread with some more long-term results.


----------

